# Decoy Dancers



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Has anyone tried the decoy dancers on Bigfoot Snow decoys?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Should be killer, they look great on bigfoot Canadas!!


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

The system is the same so they should work. The snow decoys are smaller than the honker decoys, so I'm wundering if they will still move with little wind.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

You can change the tension so it should work just fine.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Decoy dancers with bobble heads would be killer on snows!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

So Tyler.... You should buy a couple hundred snow bigfoots with bobble heads and decoy dancers!!!! :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

It might be in the making this winter. :wink:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I'll help you carry them!!! :wink:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i'll help you set em up and use them


----------

